# Christmas gift for all the members



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Dec 22, 2009)

Last night,during the celebration of 4Metals birthday´s Party I was talking (and drinking) with that old man which wears a nice red suit, named Santa Klaus.He was very,very happy and gave me a Christmas gift for all of you.Here is it.Enjoy it.

Merry Christmas
Felíz Navidad
Feliz Natal
Joyeux Noël
Frohe Weihnachten
Boun Natale
God jul
Wesolych Swiat

Manuel


----------



## PreciousMexpert (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi Juan!
Thanks for that gift 
Merry Christmas and a Happy new year


----------



## Frankk12 (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi Manuel

Felíz Navidad


----------



## dorki22 (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks Manuel

Vesel Božič in srečno novo leto )

Simon


----------



## Trigg3r (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks for gift friend. and to all in the forum a merry Christmas.


----------



## meng2k7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Maligayang Pasko ( merry christmas) 

Filipino language greetings here from the Philippines


----------

